# Help - Rollo doesn't look like a Havanese any more.



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

Rollo's fur had got quite long and I think he is starting to blow his coat - lots of mats across his chest area and a few on his legs. Took him to the groomers today who has almost shaved his legs and chest to the skin, she said she had to as she couldn't get the mats out. I asked her to leave the fur on his ears but she has also cut and layered them. Does it look right? She said she groomed a couple of other Havanese dogs but I wonder whether she has ever seen one. An opinion as to his cut would be appreciated. I understand that the knots in his fur had to go, but the ears just don't look right to me.

Val


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, ears can be matted too, so it's possible that that's why she had to cut those. If you take a matted dog in to be cut, all you can expect is the best they can do. If you are particular about how you want them cut, it's far better to work the mats out yourself, at home, first.

As far as exactly how the cut was done... There is no official "Havanese cut". The standard for our breed is to have a full coat. Lots of people DO keep their Havanese in a shorter coat, but it's really a matter of taste. It also depends on the dog's coat. Havanese with a lot of undercoat will look cute at a different length than those with a silkier coat and less undercoat. My Pixel will NEVER look "puffy" like Scout (another forum dog) because he has a tremendous amount of undercoat and she doesn't. So I'd suggest that you find a bunch of photos of Havanese in puppy cuts that you like, and take them with you the next time you go. But also keep in mind that the groomer may tell you that with your dog's coat type, they aren't going to look the same.

The good thing is that "hair grows". And if you don't like his cut this time, you can grow it out and try something different the next time. I think your guy looks adorable, and I like the fact that the groomer knew enough not to shave the bridge of his nose!


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you for that reassurance. Is there any way of working mats out. I couldn't get them out with brushing every other day. Is there something that can be sprayed on that will help to loosen them? I am using a Chris Christensen wooden toothed brush which I have seen recommended on this forum. Rollo seems to get knots where his harness rubs and I can't get him to stay still long enough to work on him properly (very naughty puppy). 

Thanks again

Val


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Regarding mats, I am a staunch supporter of plain ole cornstarch. I've tried some of the other products that you spray on, and for me, nothing tops cornstarch. I just work a liberal amount into the mat and then gently pick and comb at it. The mat will usually just slide right out. I even mentioned cornstarch to our groomer and she laughed and said they use it in the shop all the time too. She also likes it better than commercial products. Sometimes, after applying the cornstarch, I'll let it sit for awhile while I work on another area. That seems to help loosen the mat too.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you for that - will give it a try when he next gets matted - he is too short at the moment for that to happen but I will be much more diligent with his brushing from now on. (I keep looking at his little stick legs - he does look very odd without his 'trousers') 

Val


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Your best tool of choice for mats should be your comb. You can get all the way down to the skin where a brush can go right over the mats. I always use the comb first and then follow up with a brush. I have a metal pin brush, slicker, and a wooden tooth brush. I think the wooden tooth one would be the least effective at mats out of all of them. I also have different size combs.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I am a big fan of cornstarch for mat removal as well. And a good comb. Work at them slowly and as suggested on earlier post, sometimes letting it sit while working another side is helpful. I have found that there is a place behind ear that seems to like matting so I work it often. I try to work mats out before going to groomer so they don't have to cut them out, but it is getting easier and easier as she mats less now than in first year. I trained her from beginning to sit in my lap while I work most of them. i actually say, "let's groom" and she hops up next to me on couch to start..I think she likes the feel of comb on her unmatted back and tolerates me for the rest..lots of petting goes on during our "grooming sessions".


I think people have different likes for the Havi cuts.. I like a puppy cut with 1/2 inch on body and 1/4 on legs, with the ears left long.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you all so much - I must invest in some new brushes. I have a comb but he has never stood/sat long enough for me to get it through his fur. Now it is so short it shouldn't be so much of a problem so will make it a routine for him

Thanks again

Val


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

You didn't mention the age of your Hav. When they first lose their puppy coat (at about a year) the mats develop as fast as you can brush them out. It is brutal torture for the dog and the person doing the grooming. Once the adult coat comes in and you brush every day, it is not nearly as difficult to keep them longer. I gave up keeping Tux in a long coat until the puppy coat was gone. In the meantime, I did not shave him all the way down, rather I cut to about 2-3 inches in length which made mat removal easier. The one thing that your groomer could have done to keep the Havanese look was to preserve the face. Scroll up to the top left hand side of this page and you will see a cute blonde puppy with an ideal length to his face. The face grows out quickly and if you keep it trimmed to match the dog at top of page, he will look more authentic no matter how short his fur is. It's tricky to do, but entirely possible with long scissors and patience. I did a post a while back on the HPCF (Havanese puppy cuteness factor) where I explained how to do it. The Havanese face is what distinguishes them from every other breed. I have attached 3 photos taken in Oct., Nov, and then Dec. The first photo is when I cut his hair from floor length (full of mats, to shorter more manageable.) The last photo with Xmas tree was the most recent one taken. His fur is growing out, but I keep his face ears and beard trimmed.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

Those pictures are very cute! The groomer has shaved Rollo almost down the the skin in some places ie his chest. You can see the pink skin  I know I am responsible for all of this but it is very drastic. I am wondering how long it will take to grow out. Rollo is exactly 9 months old. I will be investing in more brushes and keep him groomed daily as I don't want this to happen again. My first little Havanese so have been a bit naive about his coat care. I should mention that he has a fairly wavy/curly coat which seems to be a bit more difficult to get a comb through, although I shouldn't be making excuses.

Val


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Val said:


> Thank you for that reassurance. Is there any way of working mats out. I couldn't get them out with brushing every other day. Is there something that can be sprayed on that will help to loosen them? I am using a Chris Christensen wooden toothed brush which I have seen recommended on this forum. Rollo seems to get knots where his harness rubs and I can't get him to stay still long enough to work on him properly (very naughty puppy).
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Val


You really can't get mats out with a brush. You need either a "slicker" brush or a metal comb. I prefer a comb. And the best way to deal with mats is to stay ahead of them. Once they get bad, it's really hard to get them out. I use CC Ice on Ice as a grooming spray. On bad blowing coat mats, sometimes corn starch on a DRY coat works better. You need to hold the mat close to the skin, and then work from the outer edge of the mat, up toward your hand.

Once the dog is badly acted, cutting them down is usually the most humane answer. You can always work more on getting him to accept grooming better now that his coat is short... DO short sessions several times a day, with LOTS of praise and cookies if you can. Then you can grow out his coat again after he's done blowing his puppy coat. There's also NO shame in keeping him in a puppy cut forever. Many pet owners do!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> Your best tool of choice for mats should be your comb. You can get all the way down to the skin where a brush can go right over the mats. I always use the comb first and then follow up with a brush. I have a metal pin brush, slicker, and a wooden tooth brush. I think the wooden tooth one would be the least effective at mats out of all of them. I also have different size combs.


Yes, I love my wood pin brush, but I mostly use it to brush them out while they are in front of the dryer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Val said:


> Those pictures are very cute! The groomer has shaved Rollo almost down the the skin in some places ie his chest. You can see the pink skin  I know I am responsible for all of this but it is very drastic. I am wondering how long it will take to grow out. Rollo is exactly 9 months old. I will be investing in more brushes and keep him groomed daily as I don't want this to happen again. My first little Havanese so have been a bit naive about his coat care.
> 
> Val


They grow at different rates. But I would think that within 6 weeks or so, he's be looking adorable again! (not that he isn't awfully cute now!)


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I was naive too, but learned from the Forum that once they blow that puppy coat, maintenance is easier. You still need to brush every day, but it's not as challenging. I use a pin brush and metal comb now on Tux and they are perfect. The point of the comb helps work out the beginnings of mats. Make the brush strokes soft at first and brush from the outside ends working to the skin, and finish with the comb to get what the brush misses. Pay attention to leg joints at the body, behind the ears, feet, and butt.

As his hair grows out, you can practice trimming his face if you want that look. It's best to learn slowly and snip really tiny ends at a time, step back and look before snipping again. Cut hair over eyes and around the snout in a CIRCLE or arcs using your fingers as a guide and to protect the dog's eyes. I pull the side of Tux's mouth (around the nose area) out and curve my fingers and snip following my finger and his snout curve. The quiet command "hold still" works well with practice and treats. Keep comparing to a photo of a look you like. The long beard does age them, as well as longer ears. When the ears are shorter, it's easier for them to perk them up.

I love the long natural look as well, but this way Tux never has to wear a band or clip in his hair.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

Again, thank you everyone, I am learning so much from this forum. I would be loathe to trim him myself as he won't hold still for 5 seconds - would be frightened I would poke his eye out or something. 

I will be getting him neutered in a few weeks time and hiring a private dog trainer - he might calm down a bit then - he is a rather hyper puppy and very naughty.

Val


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

The best thing you can teach him is "wait" which means stay still, don't move until I say "okay" or whatever release word you want. You teach that in micro steps with a tiny treat as a reward for each time they "wait". Staying calm yourself no matter how jumpy the puppy will eventually help keep them calm. 
Getting some professional advice at the start is a good idea. Puppies are very open to learning new things early on. Tux was sitting, sitting up, coming when called, at about 12 weeks. I got him when he was 10 weeks old. They are smart and will catch on fast once they realize there is a reward for doing it right.


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

http://www.havaneseforum.com/9-grooming/127794-matting-pup.html

*READ my thread above!!! You think Rolo is bad I had to shave my entire puppy because of how badly he matted! Rolo's ears are just a blunt cut the groomer left my puppys all straggly. 
*

Don't feel bad it happens and the hair does grow back quickly!!!


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

LOL it happens take a look at my puppy if you want to feel better about yours  PS he is now getting all shaggy again! This photo was about a month ago.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I think Rollo looks very cute! The groomer did a nice job of trimming all of his coat even. The coat will grow quickly. My first Havanese came home all over pink once! 😲 When my Scout had full coat I battled huge mats constantly. The groomer spent a lot of time dematting him when she came. We still do get mats... She uses a Oscar Frank slicker and picks at the mat and then combs through with a metal comb. Sometimes for a difficult mat she cuts through it, but not across it to loosen it up. I've been most successful removing mats with the Oscar Frank slicker and picking the end of the mat and working up toward the body. The red slicker is more stiff than the pink one. Truffles coat is very fine and the pink slicker is best for her. The groomer always reminds me I need to do a better job combing completely through the coat to the skin. 😉 I keep trying!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Val said:


> Again, thank you everyone, I am learning so much from this forum. I would be loathe to trim him myself as he won't hold still for 5 seconds - would be frightened I would poke his eye out or something.
> 
> I will be getting him neutered in a few weeks time and hiring a private dog trainer - he might calm down a bit then - he is a rather hyper puppy and very naughty.
> 
> Val


Hate to break it to you, but neutering rarely changes that.


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

He looks pretty cute! 

I also use the wood pin brush but the groomer suggested the combs. I have Maine **** cats and therefore have many grooming brushes and combs already. The greyhound comb which I believe is like a butter comb works very well. I also use the smaller face comb. They showed me how to comb the mats out. The new girl at the groomer uses a slicker for the ear hair because it can mat at the end of the ear leather. I always feel like a terrible dog mom when Scarlett has mats. She does not hold still for combing...it's crazy but I do what I can in short sessions.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I think Havanese are cute no matter what! His hair will grow back. Our groomer told us to just stick it out until Shama was 18 months old, and she was right. She mats a lot less now than she used to. A little bit of grooming each day is better than a lot all at once. Those of you who still have young puppies might want to try to comb your puppy with him/her leaning back on your bent legs (human knees higher than hips - I sit in a straight chair and put my feet on a coffee table). Shama and I get a lot of good eye contact that way, and I'm able to comb out her chest, belly, and fronts of her front legs. I can also work on the top of her head and her face (which she continues to hate, squirmy thing!) Also, I think you called Rollo "naughty" twice in this thread. I encourage you to reframe that. I bet he's a very clever boy! (Looking forward to seeing more pictures of both Rollo and Duke as their hair grows out. Always love seeing photos of Tux and every other dog in this forum!)


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

Might help with the leg humping though? I am having one to one dog training lessons starting next week so keeping fingers crossed. We are starting to call him Sir Humpalot.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

OMG ShamaMama - that is one very cute Havanese! Don't think Rollo will ever look that cute - he is a bit big and is already 7.5kg at 9 months. He is very clever that is part of the problem but with the training he will, I am sure, improve immensely. He is not really naughty, but has been hard work, difficult to walk on a lead, hates the car, very picky with food and just doesn't rest day or night. We have had to put him in his crate again at night so we can get some sleep. Gets 2 long walks each day plus playtime in the garden but just doesn't seem to get tired. He is very velcro which is nice in some ways, but means it is difficult to go out as he gets so stressed. Oh well, roll on the training and hopefully by this time next year he will be great.

Val

PS - sorry for the moan.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Val said:


> Might help with the leg humping though? I am having one to one dog training lessons starting next week so keeping fingers crossed. We are starting to call him Sir Humpalot.


It might help a little, but all dogs hump. Even girls and even neutered/spayed girls and boys. This is another thing where limits need to be set. My dogs are allowed to hump each other. (It's self-limiting, because when one has had enough the other will make it clear. Kodi is allowed to hump a large stuffed monkey he really likes. They are NEVER aloowed to hump human body parts or bedding. (Human OR their own). The human bedding might be obvious. The dog beds in
S because Kodi is a "rough lover" and had destroyed too many dog beds in humping frenzies. So we just don't allow it.

You make the rules that are right for your household. If your dog starts, give them a "cheerful interrupter" (like, "Uh, uh!" Or "No you don't!" And distract them with an appropriate activitiy. If they won't be distracted, into their crate or pen for a "cooling down" period with a chew or kong. Don't allow unwanted behavior and replace it with acceptable alternative. They will learn this, just like they learn that pottying in the house isn't acceptable.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Val said:


> OMG ShamaMama - that is one very cute Havanese! Don't think Rollo will ever look that cute - he is a bit big and is already 7.5kg at 9 months. He is very clever that is part of the problem but with the training he will, I am sure, improve immensely. He is not really naughty, but has been hard work, difficult to walk on a lead, hates the car, very picky with food and just doesn't rest day or night. We have had to put him in his crate again at night so we can get some sleep. Gets 2 long walks each day plus playtime in the garden but just doesn't seem to get tired. He is very velcro which is nice in some ways, but means it is difficult to go out as he gets so stressed. Oh well, roll on the training and hopefully by this time next year he will be great.
> 
> Val
> 
> PS - sorry for the moan.


Thanks for the compliment. Don't worry about the moaning as we are all happy to sympathize. Training Shama has been a lot harder than I'd imagined it would be, and we still have a long way to go (for example, she walks on a loose leash in class but pulls at the leash in the real world because we just haven't practiced real world walking enough . . .) Hopefully you will find that Rollo brings you abundant joy and that even if he's not "great" in certain aspects of life, he's amazing in others! (I'm all for crating at night. You need your sleep!)


----------

